# Is my 430EX Speedlite causing my 5D Mark II to...



## canon23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm not sure if any of you have ever experienced the Shutter Speed on your 5D Mark II to be limited up to only 200 when the 430EX is attached to the camera AND turned on? I'm been experiencing this every time lately. However, when the speedlite is turned off (even while still attached) I do not have the same issue. Please share your experience. Is this a problem w/the camera or the speedlite? Is there a Canon repair/servicing center in NYC area? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2012)

That's normal. The max sync speed of the 5DII is 1/200 s. A faster shutter with flash would result in the shutter curtains showing up in the image, so the camera limits the shutter speed when the flash is attached and powered on. 

If you need flash at higher shutter speed, enable high speed sync (HSS) in the flash control menu, although be aware that reduces flash power considerably.


----------



## canon23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up, Neuroanatomist!


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

If you want to dig a little farther, and understand why your camera can only sync the flash at 1/200 and slower, here is a great article: http://www.wrotniak.net/photo/tech/fp-shutter.html


----------

